# Katy the cute kitten ;)



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is one of my cats katy  hope you like her 












_Edit Zalensia. Please don't write in all capitals._


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, yes, she is very cute!


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im partial to tuxedos. They always have
such great temperments. Very cute girl you
have there.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

There is no such thing as an ugly cat.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Isn't this kind of a silly poll on a cat board? Is there anyone here who doesn't think a cat is cute just by being a cat? 8O

Those couple of no votes must be trolls


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

coaster said:


> Those couple of no votes must be trolls


yeah i agree


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

shes cute with ppl but she some times fights with buster


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm loving the black and white! ^^!


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks i will get some more pics of her soon on here


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

here you go another picture of her lazing on the seat


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Very cute!


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks every one who has voted and every one who has posted back please keep posting and voting though i like your comments about my cat


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

oh yeah and plz keep posting as i like your views


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

has any one else got any kittens?


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

I think, "cute" is a good word for small kittens, but this cat isn't cute, it's beautiful!  :wink:


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Your kitty is cute, but the Poll doesn't make any sense? Why would people come to a cat forum and think some cats are ugly? Sorry, but I had to say it. :wink:


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, and yes I have a kitten, my mom (Buddy''sMeowmie), and my brother (Eddie (no that's not my bro's name) ) has a kitten.


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

nice cats u have there  in your signature


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanx.


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

heres another pic of her


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

the reason why the pic is fussy is because she doesnt keep still !


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

hi ppl im bck on here sry i havent being on here 4 a while 8)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome back


----------

